# Ohio in February



## DL Rupper (Feb 26, 2009)

The Great Adventure is over.  We covered 20 states in 10 months.  It was a fun trip and we had a great time.  

We had to end it abruptly last Sat, 02-21-09.  We hitched up and turned the Dodge Cummins loose to zip on up to Ohio from Nashville, TN.  We made it in time to be present when our new 6 lb, 9 oz,  grand-baby boy came screaming into the world 5 weeks early (see album).

We found another Condo next door to the one that didn't happen and put a new contract on it today.  We may be extended campers instead of full-timers yet.


----------



## Darlin (Feb 26, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

CONGRATS on the new grand baby.  Glad that everything went well being 5 weeks early.

Darlin 

PS Maybe the other condo was not supposed to be for you.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

DL I post a comment under the picture. But I will say it again congrats on the new GB. I hope all went well and he looks like a fine future RV Rupper :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

Glad to hear all went well DL ,, and congrats on the new GB ,, and also hope the condo works out ,, i'll trade u ,, u can have my house ,, and i'll hit the road full time ,, but one thing ,, i need some funding to do it ,, maybe u can throw that in also  :question:  :question:  :question:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown: 
Good luck ,, and keep us posted on all the above  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Feb 27, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

Congratulations on the new grandbaby.  See things happen for a reason.  Good luck on all your new endeavors.


----------



## *scooter* (Feb 27, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

Also from us on the west side...Congradulations.  I can see he will get lots of love and attention from his G-Parents.


----------



## big bilko (Feb 27, 2009)

RE: Ohio in February

Congratulations on both the baby and the condo.I know you will enjoy both of them. Regards .Big Bilko.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 27, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

Thanks to All


----------



## raskal (Mar 1, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

Keep us posted on both the Baby and the Condo ... and don't forget to post pictures of each when the time comes!

Semper Fi


----------



## Domingo (Mar 1, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

My wife and I love having  parents close to us.  They are a lot of help to us not necessary to help with care of the grand children, but the idea they they are close.  They retired and moved five minutes from our home.  This has helped them adjust to the new retired life.  They felt they had a mission in life.  the grand children helped them feel useful and helpful.  They also purchased a condo, so they can travel as much as they want, and they do.  They just lock up the condo and go.  At times they are gone for  months at a time. congratulations with the GB.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 2, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

Thanks again to all.  We are having fun visiting the new GB.  We are still negotiating the Condo.  We hope it goes through this time.  

It's going to be 7 degrees tonight and the RV furnace is going gang busters.  It never got above 23 degrees today.  Propane is costing a bundle $$$$$.  Fun times in the RV. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

DL that the fun part of being full timers, u can move to a warmer area when you want. I know GB come first, but 7 degrees is to cold to be in a RV.I know propane is high  the last time I filled my 100lbs tank ( est. 22 gallons) for the house fire place it cost me $100. And I am out of propane again, no I am not going to fill it any more for this year. :approve: . I will wait until next DEC to fill it. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 3, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

$50 for 2 bottles (14 gal) in 7 days.  They charged $27 including tax for the last bottle. #@%&* :angry:


----------



## LowRyter (Mar 10, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

Congrats DL

John Langston


----------



## utmtman (Mar 10, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

Ouch DL on the propane cost.  I filled two bottle myself today cost me 22 for 9 gal.  Its been in the teen here at night and 40's during the day.  Cant wait for it to warm up.
Also a big congrats on the new grandkiddie.   They are cute as babies arent they???   lol too bad they have to grow up.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

He is a cute little guy.   :approve:

Boy the furniture and stuff for the stick condo are sure expensive.  Seems like forever ago when we sold all to go full-timing. :laugh: It was worth it.  Wouldn't change the decision to full-time for anything.  Everyone should try it once or twice.  :laugh: Great fun and good times.


----------



## brodavid (Mar 12, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

awww, nuff said

msjackie


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Apr 6, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

DL- Are you originally from OHIO?  I live in Galena, OH. which is just north of Cols. (25 miles).  Just took my RV to Ron Potts RV dealer in Johnstown, Oh. to get car hooked up to be towed.


----------



## utmtman (Apr 7, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

I believe DL once told me he was from Utah but I could be wrong.  I believe he has kin up in Ohio or sumthin like that.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 9, 2009)

Re: Ohio in February

Hey NORTHENDBUCKEYE, I'm originally from UTAH.  Great State.  I moved to Ohio in 1979 to work at Wright-Patt AFB as a DOD civilian and moved away and back and then away to various AF Bases.  My kids stayed here and are GREAT BUCKEYE fans.  I'm just a so so fan.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 7, 2010)

Re: Ohio in February

How about sounds of silence.  Echos are just garbled NOISE.   :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 8, 2010)

Re: Ohio in February

Now see what you done by diging up the past DL. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 10, 2010)

Re: Ohio in February

Hey Chelse, ECHO has been deleted.  I didn't revive this post he,it,they did. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 10, 2010)

Re: Ohio in February

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jul 11, 2010)

Re: Ohio in February


----------

